# Picked up Columbian and Wilton Vises off of CL - Next step



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

Check these out. I am so pumped I was able to find these at a decent price. Picked up these last night off of CL for $50. Seemed like a good price. I have been looking on LJ to see how to clean them so that's the next step, then paint, then attach to my bench ( after I build it). I have seen people mention "Quick release" but I am not sure if these vises even have that option.

1. Any quick advice on cleaning, easiest. cheapest method.
2. Quick release? - I don't think they have it but I don't even know what I am looking for at this stage. 
3. Other helpful advice

Thanks


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice score. For the quick release, show us the underside and we can tell you. On the bottom, the screw runs thru a sort of "split nut" that should slip open when you spin the handle to open the vise.

OR … close the vise a few turns, then turn the handle to open it about a half turn. Now, pull the handle and see if it slides open.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

That split nut looks like this
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Monster, congrats on the vises, but I'm coveting your Craftsman tape measure in the first picture above. It was my favorite before I nicked the tape and exploded the casing while attempting to replace said tape…


----------



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

Joe thanks for clarifying and I looked at the underside and neither are quick release. Still stoked though.

Smitty, bummer about your tape, yeah that Craftsman measuring tape has been with me about 27yrs from the beginning of my short stint as a union electrician in DC. A little beat up but holding steady.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine 20+ years. *sigh*

I look at the 'bay everyone once in awhile.

Keep us posted on the bench build that receives these vises!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Monster, my Wilton is very similar to yours. My quick release nut is actually only half threaded so that when not under tension it release its hold. I'll try and grab a pic in the morning but yours may be the same.


----------



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

Here is the bottom. Doesn't have the split nut.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

One less thing to go wrong, great vises congrats!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> One less thing to go wrong, great vises congrats!
> 
> - waho6o9


+1. I think quick releases are over-rated. So it takes an extra few seconds to open or close the vise, who cares? I'm not on a production schedule.

For cleanup on my vises, they were dissassembled and all the smaller parts got an Evaporust bath. The larger pieces were worked over with wire brush and wet sanding. You'll definitely want to get the shafts cleaned up and smoothed out. A wet sanding with some light oil and they'll shine up in no time. Yours are a lot cleaner than mine were to start.

One of mine before










and after


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

JayT - what paint did you use on your vice - it looks great!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is my blog on giving new life to a woodworking vise:


----------



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

JayT, Nice. I am opting for the vinegar bath and baking soda rinse since I have that at home.

HHHOPK, yeah really nice blog you have. It was the first thing I found when searching. Really nice walk through and excellent result.


----------



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

After seeing how hhhopks gave his vise a shiny new life I thought I would take the rust off and put a little shine on mine.

After some research I opted for the Vinegar and Salt method. The salt reacts w/ the vinegar to make the acidity stronger. I stopped by the Grocery and picked up:

2 gallons Distilled Vinegar

```
$3/each<br />Mortons Salt
```
 $1.50

I had a large plastic bin in the basement.

I put the disassembled Vises in the plastic bin and put it out back b/c the fumes are pretty strong. I added:

2 gallons vinegar plus the pint I snagged from the kitchen
half the container of salt
remaining amount is water to cover the vises in the solution.

As for danger…..some websites say that Salt & Vinegar create Hydrochloric acid ( like the whats in your stomach), I wasn't taking any chances but considering I love to eat Salt & Vinegar potato chips it didn't really seem that dangerous. I didn't take any chances so this was all done under caution and in the back yard.

I let it set for about 36 hrs and stirred it with a stick occasionally.


----------



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

After 36 hrs….
1. took the parts out and began to clean the rust off. It pretty much just fell off.
2. Use the Dremmel and some sand paper to take some of the old Battle Ship Grey paint off.
3. Taped up and painted.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Looking good, monster. You'll have those ship-shape in no time. I've never tried the vinegar & salt thing.



> JayT - what paint did you use on your vice - it looks great!
> 
> - Randy_ATX


Rustoleum Hammered Black

In spite of the name, it's more dark gray than black. The hammered finish looks really good on cast iron.


----------



## groyuti (Oct 12, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

Before and after pics. I didn't intend to go through all of this just for these vises but it was a good learning experience and I now have a lot more appreciation for *my vises * which I plan on using and keeping a lifetime. Now I need to figure if I want to put them on my current bench or have a need to build a real workbench and put them on that.


----------

